# K-9, 'Bandit,' Expected To Fully Recover!!!



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Here's a wonderful story about one of our own, herioic K-9s that got shot in the line of duty...and is going to make a full recovery!!!

K-9, 'Bandit,' Expected To Fully Recover - cbs13.com

Sacramento Police K9 "Bandit" recovers from gunshot wound - Photo Galleries - sacbee.com

Officer Gary Dahl | Members - SPDK9

I'm SO happy "Bandit" is going to be O.K.!!!



Craig (a proud, local K-9 volunteer)


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank's for sharing. Great news about 'Bandit'!


----------

